# Solved: Internet Options Missing From Control Panel



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

I cannot access Internet Options. This is missing in the Control Panel???


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you able to access it through Tools - Internet Options?

If not, there could be several reasons for this, one of which is malware.

Is this a standalone home computer?

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Click on the *Save log* button and save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*.


----------



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

No I cannot access it through tools-internet options. I receive a message--This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator


----------



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is not a stand alone computer


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is it a company computer?


----------



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

I did not to miss lead you this computer is on my home network along with two other computers. I ran the Hijackthis as you suggested and I cannot see it listed in the scanned log??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post the HijackThis log.

And also do this:

Open HijackThis and click on the *Open Misc Tools section* button. Click on the *Open Uninstall Manager* button. Click the *Save List* button. Save the list then copy and paste it here.


----------



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a copy of the log but I am a beginner and I do not know how to sent it to you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open the log in Notepad and then copy the contents and paste that into a reply here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I received your e-mail but please keep all correspondence here in your thread.

I understand you don't know how to copy and paste.

When you have the log open in Notepad, click on "Edit" and then "Select All" which will highlight all of the text in blue and then click on "Edit" again and select "Copy All".

Then open a reply dialogue box here and right-click in the white space and select "Paste" from the option.

Finally, submit the reply.


----------



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

My problem is now solved. I re-installed Internet Explorer 7 and it corrected the internet Option problem. Thank you for support and understanding to a new beginner.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, thanks for letting me know. But why not install IE8?


----------



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have heard too many complaints from other users than IE8 can be buggie. I have been happy with IE7


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No problem. Thanks.


----------



## BKFE289 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would like to thank Cookiegal for her help and concern for my past issue. She was very helpful Thank you Cookiegal


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my pleasure.


----------

